# loft name



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

ok i need some help. i am new to all this. i have got started in pigeons by my dad and a couple of good friends. now all i need is a loft name. i have raceing homers, rollers and utility kings and am looking for a loft name. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey buddy! I just named mine a couple weeks ago to "High Altitude Lofts" because I raise high flyers. Here's the original list of names I came up with and their meaning behind it.


Here are a couple idea's I came up with:

1. North-West Lofts (I live in BC, Canada, which is in the NW)
2. Brar Family Lofts (The classic, my last name used in the name) 
3. Sunrise Lofts (I live in a Valley so the sunrise is clearly visible)
4. Sunset Lofts (I live in a Valley so the sunset is clearly visible LOL)
5. Glory Lofts (Lets face it, who doesn't like being glorious )
6. Free Spirit Lofts (It seems that everytime my high flyers fly, they fly with a free spirit and just keep on rising higher and higher and higher)
7. High Altitude Lofts (My high flyers fly HIGH)
8. Bluejay Lofts (The bluejay is the provincial bird for British Columbia and I occasionally see them eating from the bird feeders around my house)
9. Canuck Lofts (A Canuck is a slang term for Canadian which I am, also, the Vancouver Canucks is my favorite NHL team, and lets all admit the Stanley Cup is theirs this year ) 
10. Mt. Baker Lofts (Although Mt.Baker is in Washington state, it is CLEARLY visible as the big white blob in close proximity to Abbotsford, BC) 


You could use any of those expect High Altitude Lofts since I chose that, or Brar Family Lofts unless you want to become family


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Godsownloft.........


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I just named mine as well. I had been thinking for a while between "Knoc's Flock" and "Knoc's Landing". I finally decided to go with Knocs Landing.

Just try to think of something that relates to you and your birds. Make the name personal.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Find one that's related to what you like. Hills, trees, and mountains can be imputed if a loft name if you live in that sort of environment. The simplest on can just be your own name.


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

i was thinking sunset loft but idk. thank you everyone for the ideas i just didnt know any ideas and such.
any one in texas have a red raceing homer cockbird?


----------

